# PetSmart...here we come!!!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's so cold out that I don't want to walk the kids and Archie has been getting a bit of cabin fever so........off to PetSmart we went today...



Nothing like a shopping trip to make my boy happy 
View attachment 99666



Can you believe they sell kitty cats?!!! Arch picked out the one he wanted...
View attachment 99667




and Guinea pigs!!! Holy mackeral....this is a wonderland!!!!:chili:
View attachment 99668




Ava spent most of the time hiding in the cart but made an appearance to climb on the kitty condos...
View attachment 99669



We're not allowed in Home Depot anymore :angry:

Thanks for looking, I'll have to try to take Abbey and Tink somewhere one of these days.....:huh::w00t: :smilie_tischkante: ....maybe not....they enjoy taking walks in the neighborhood more than going into stores. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

You can certainly see how much Archie is enjoying the shopping trip -- he's smiling from ear to ear.  And, of course, Ava is a cutie pie as always.

Why can't you go into Home Depot? We can still go here.


----------



## Tija (Dec 26, 2011)

Funny photos I always smile when I see happy dogs, it's wonderful!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

What a fun trip. Good idea for cabin fever relief without going out in yucky weather! I know mine would love to go shopping but we don't live anywhere close to a pets mart. Well about an hour but that isn't just a go out for a bit lol they are so cute and Archie does look so pumped to be out showing off his cute little self! Where's the cat he picked out pat...don't tell me you told that sweet face no?! Lol


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

WHAT..... not allowed in Home Depot anymore? Who could deny those sweet babies! They are so cute! I met a little chubby Maltese at JC Penneys at Christmas shopping . I told her that she made my day!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Can you believe it??!! The last time I took Archie and Ava into Home Depot (they love my dogs in there!!) we were told they were given a warning if a dog comes into their store they'd get fined...because they have snack machines for their employees!!! :blink: Not even out in the store area!!!! They said Lowes got the same warning....:w00t:

Our outings are getting so repetitious anymore, there's not many places we can go anymore


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I just love looking at your pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Very cute pictures! I especially love the pictures of Archie!:wub::wub: He is a cutie pie and it's easy to see that he is enjoying the shopping trip. Of course, Ava looks cute, too.:wub::wub:

What is up with Home Depot? That surprises me.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Pat the pictures are adorable....and yup plenty of places that will accept your babies. 

I'm not shopping at stinkin Home Depot anymore...:angry:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

You can tell that Archie is a real shopaholic. what a cool dude:thumbsup:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

I love looking at your pictures. I love a happy puppy.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Cute pics of Archie and Ava. Did you "buy" anything? Something fun I hope.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

too bad we dont live closer to one another... i would come with you..:thumbsup: cause i'm always scared of getting thrown out of a store! lol (what happened at homedepot?) 

When are the stores (that dont sell food) gonna get the hint that we are in a *new age* and our dogs are part of your family!!! Just like we have accepted gays more in our society... when are our pets gonna be accepted? :angry:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's not Home Depot's fault, the Board of Health or something like that came in and gave them a warning. They feel bad about it too.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Archie is so funny Pat. He really gets into shopping mode! How come no more Home Depot?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh scratch....i see the above comment about home depot.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They look so cute shopping! I always brought my two into Home Depot but now I will have to check out their policy....I wish we could take them everywhere.


----------

